# Did MI:Ghost Protocol just wreck my BFD?



## jdent02 (Jan 13, 2012)

So I'm watching the latest Mission Impossible movie, and right after the Dubai sandstorm and car chase (which features some absurdly powerful bass effects), my FBQ 2496 begins spontaneously resetting every twenty seconds or so. Even with the movie paused (and later on my receiver turned off) it continues to do this. The LED meter on the front never redlined but I'm wondering how robust these devices really are, and if strong subharmonc content can actually damage their A/D circuits enough to cause this.

Anybody else have this problem?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You would not be able to harm the FBQ with any LFE signal your receiver can generate, the problem would not be caused by the input signal. Sounds more like a power supply problem, make sure the power cable is secure. If the unit is in warranty then probably easiest to return it, if not you might find a loose connection inside the unit, but if you do feel inclined to open the unit up make sure to disconnect the power first


----------



## jdent02 (Jan 13, 2012)

I've only had it for four months so it should still be within warranty.


----------

